# Noob OC'er Hitting a Barier



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

Right so below i will list my OCs i have done on this rig so far and hopefully one of you can tell me how to sort it ... 

Stock 
CPU Speed: 3.415 GHz
Multiplier: x17
FSB: 200
HT Link: 2000
NB Multiplier: x10
Idle Temps: 30
Load Temps: 45 (½ Hour Prime Blend) Alt 0189
CnQ: On
Voltages;
AOD: 1.35V
CPU-Z: 1.280V
3Dmark06: 15303
SM 2.0 Score: 6265
SM 3.0 Score: 7057
CPU Score: 4195

Over-clock #1 (½ Hour Prime Blend Only)
CPU Speed: 3.615 GHz
Multiplier: x18
FSB: 200
HT Link: 2000
NB Multiplier: x10
Idle Temps: 36
Load Temps: 50.5 (½ Hour Prime Blend) 
CnQ: Off
Voltages;
AOD: 1.35V
CPU-Z: 1.376V
3Dmark06: 16115
SM 2.0 Score: 6445
SM 3.0 Score: 7334
CPU Score: 4711

Over-clock #2 (½ Hour Prime Blend Only)
CPU Speed: 3.716 GHz
Multiplier: x18.5
FSB: 200
HT Link: 2000
NB Multiplier: x10
Idle Temps: 36
Load Temps: 50.5 (½ Hour Prime Blend) 
CnQ: Off
Voltages;
AOD: 1.35V
CPU-Z: 1.4V
3Dmark06: 16287
SM 2.0 Score: 6486
SM 3.0 Score: 7387
CPU Score: 4868

Over-clock #3 (½ Hour Prime Blend Only)
CPU Speed: 3.817 GHz
Multiplier: x19
FSB: 200
HT Link: 2000
NB Multiplier: x10
Idle Temps: 36
Load Temps: 50.5 (½ Hour Prime Blend) 
CnQ: Off
Voltages;
AOD: 1.35V
CPU-Z: 1.4V
3Dmark06: 16443
SM 2.0 Score: 6514
SM 3.0 Score: 7419
CPU Score: 4996

Over-clock #4 (½ Hour Prime Blend Only)
CPU Speed: 3.917 GHz
Multiplier: x19.5
FSB: 200
HT Link: 2000
NB Multiplier: x10
Idle Temps: 31
Load Temps: ## (½ Hour Prime Blend) 
CnQ: Off
Voltages;
AOD: 1.35V
CPU-Z: 1.4V
3Dmark06: 
SM 2.0 Score: 
SM 3.0 Score: 
CPU Score: 

Over-clock #5 (½ Hour Prime Blend Only)
CPU Speed: 3.917 GHz
Multiplier: x19.5
FSB: 200
HT Link: 2000
NB Multiplier: x10
Idle Temps: 31
Load Temps: ## (½ Hour Prime Blend) 
CnQ: Off
Voltages;
AOD: 1.35V
CPU-Z: 1.4V
Bios: 1.425V
3Dmark06: 
SM 2.0 Score: 
SM 3.0 Score: 
CPU Score: 


So test 1, 2 and 3 all run fine on a 30 min Prime 95 Blend this was done more to establist Temps over stability ... im naturally aiming for that magic 4Ghz stable overclock as so many people out there are and alot are finding it to so i just hope i can 

System Specs:

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 964 C3
MOBO: ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
RAM: 2x2GB OCZ DDR3 1333Mhz ram
GPU: Saphire 5770 Vapor X
PSU: Corsair 650W TX
CPU Cooler: Freezer 7 Pro Rev .2

So yea any ideas would be much apreciated basically the only thing irly tried is upping the multiplyer and tht worked up to 3.8Ghz without any Voltage boost but now at 3.9 and hopefully 4.0Ghz im gonna need some more Volts or maybe a faster NB speed i dont know rly thats why im here i guess  

Thanks 

TonkV8


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From my experience, you should first lower the multiplier and increase the FSB. After you find the fastest stable FSB, you then start increasing the multiplier.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

so would you suggest i dont know droping back to x17 multi and upping the fsb ?? what size gains in the FSB ?? 15 - 25 mhz at a time ??

what should i use to test for stable fsb ?? 30 mins od prime 95 ??


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

Well i have 3.92Ghz stable now with these settings ...

Over-clock #11 (10 Hour Prime Blend)
CPU Speed: 3.917 GHz
Multiplier: x19.5
FSB: 200
HT Link: 2000
NB Multiplier: x10
Idle Temps: 33
Load Temps: 50 (½ Hour Prime Blend)
CnQ: Off
Voltages;
Bios: 1.4875V
3Dmark06: 10325
SM 2.0 Score: 3730
SM 3.0 Score: 4260
CPU Score: 5104


so where can i got from here to get to 4Ghz ?? and 1 new thing which have my 3dmark scores gone down ... at 3.8Gzh i got these scores :
3Dmark06: 16443
SM 2.0 Score: 6514
SM 3.0 Score: 7419
CPU Score: 4996

any idea what to do next then ppl ?? 20 multi + voltage or ... 19.5 * 205 FSB maybe ??

Thanks Tonk V8


----------

